# Exterior Wood Fillers



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Anything new on the market for filling/patching holes in exterior wood? I have used 1 part fillers and 2 part epoxy fillers in the past and am wondering if there are any new products worth recommending. The fixit spots require climbing a ladder so I'm looking for something that will last a relatively long time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dap33...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> dap33...


Isn't DAP33 a glazing compound?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Isn't DAP33 a glazing compound?


yup...
been using it for decades...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Never tried that DAP product; looks promising...
I won't use any water based caulking on exterior wood. Urethane based caulking won't let go if the wood gets wet.
Having said that (I use that expression a lot) I do use DAP ALEX PLUS for filling nail holes and minor imperfections when I'm painting; dries fast.
I keep a squeeze tube in my pocket.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oops; forgot to attach the DAP33 ingredient list...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Apparently I didn't forget... *blank look in eyes*


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I was lurking, hoping for more discussion here. So here goes:

If you're considering epoxy-based, I'm assuming you have big holes (say, bigger than a 1/2" diameter) and/or rot. This site looks like it has a pretty good summary of what's available:

The 7 Best Products to Patch Wood
Wood Filler & Epoxy Test (Year 3) - The Craftsman Blog

I wish he would have put a finish on his long-term test. Anyway, I've used the Liquid Wood & Wood Epox system on rotted wood in 4x12" Doug Fir beams, about a year ago. The rot was a gouge about 2' long, and max 2" wide, max 2" deep. It's holding up very well, but the stuff is pricey. Lots of great videos out there on how to use it.

For smaller fixes (I have some "alligator" wood I need to patch), I may try MH Ready Patch or Minwax HP Wood Filler.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

furboo said:


> I was lurking, hoping for more discussion here. So here goes:
> 
> If you're considering epoxy-based, I'm assuming you have big holes (say, bigger than a 1/2" diameter) and/or rot. This site looks like it has a pretty good summary of what's available:
> 
> ...


Good info. Thank You for posting.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have used this to patch a damaged door jamb and was very pleased with the results. It sets up very quickly so use small patches and use different mixing tools for each batch or you get cross-contamination and it sets up quicker - I use popsicle sticks and the lids off coffee cans, both can be used multiple times as the dried filler just pops off the lids.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007ZG9T4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have looked at this product when I had a large area to fill - more skimming on a coat than anything else, but haven't had the chance to use it yet.

https://www.amazon.com/3M-Bondo-Solutions-Purpose-1-Quart/dp/B0007ZHTTS/ref=pd_sim_60_4?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0007ZHTTS&pd_rd_r=2C3EJ3DVQN8M1YNHB6CE&pd_rd_w=tGsqp&pd_rd_wg=JHmU6&psc=1&refRID=2C3EJ3DVQN8M1YNHB6CE

I'll agree with Stick and others, the DAP glazing compound is good for quick patching of nail holes and small cracks while you're cleaning up getting ready to paint.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Tom, the Bondo wood filler was another one on my list to try.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

One I almost forgot about is

Advanced Repair Technology, Inc. - Product Catalog

I saw this used on This Old House, and it was amazing:

https://www.thisoldhouse.com/how-to/how-to-fix-rotted-wood-epoxy

I have an semi-old house (1968) that wasn't maintained perfectly, but it's not in that bad a shape to warrant this setup. This setup is more "wood reconstruction" rather than just "wood filler".


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Another filler I use, Elmer's Probond, interior/exterior

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0149ISTCY/ref=asc_df_B0149ISTCY5157356/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395009&creativeASIN=B0149ISTCY&linkCode=df0&hvadid=194013412954&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13186354262106012813&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9007848&hvtargid=pla-312399739821

It fills nicely, minimal shrinkage on larger/deeper holes and doesn't seem to clog sandpaper as much as some other fillers. Don't know about stainable as it's a gray color sitting in the container.


----------

